# How far can I run laminate without any breaks.



## greenmile1975 (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a run where the laminate will go about 42 feet. Do I need to put in breaks under doors or can I go the whole length without any issues. Also if i put on new baseboard after laying floor will it cover the 1/4 expansion gap or should I use 3/4 round to the baseboard.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I ran mine from one end of the house to the other - about 45', give or take. You shouldn't have to leave breaks under doors. 

You may or may not have to use the 1/4 round, depending on how much of a space you leave between the wall and the end of the board with the largest gap. 

On some styles of baseboard, the 1/4 round gives it a finished look anyway. I ended up not having to put any down with my baseboard, but it doesn't look quite right. I'll probably add some anyway (some day).


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

GM , you may get by without 1/4 round if you space very carefully depending on the thickness of your baseboards, but if you have carpet now the lower edge of the baseboards will likely be an eyesore. Recently I have come across really professional nice looking trim in new homes done with 1 x 1/4 door jamb material turned on edge instead of 1/4 round.

Just a thought, run a bead of foam insulation at floor level while the baseboard if off, or under the baseboard if you are not removing it.

As for breaks in the job, doorways were not an inssue but breaks for coffee, snacks and Miller Time are mandatory to give the knees a rest. 
If you are replacing carpet, save a chunk of underpad and double it up under your knees:thumbsup:


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

The standard run for any floating floor is a 30 foot plane before you need a joint. I've seen people go over this without any issues, but 30' is considered "safe". The more doorways you go through, the riskier it gets running for longer distances without a break. Usually we put a T-mold in most doorways to be safe, unless the customer has to have a smooth floor throughout. The more breaks you put in, the more you separate movement. Each room moves on it's own this way. No breaks means, the whole house of laminate has to move as a single plane. When it's weaving in and out of doorways and around multiple walls, you could be asking for trouble doing it with no breaks. You may also need to allow more of an expansion joint around the walls. The further you run with no breaks, the more it will need for expansion on the whole. Check with the manufacturer of the product for specifics on that.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

Big Poppa said it all....


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Chemist1961 said:


> .............. but breaks for coffee, snacks and Miller Time are mandatory to give the knees a rest.
> :thumbsup:


 
My kind of job.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

The Munchkins in the Wizard of Oz sing: 

I get up at 12:00 and go to work at 1:00. Take an hour for lunch and then at 2:00 I'm done. 



> Just a thought, run a bead of foam insulation at floor level while the baseboard if off, or under the baseboard if you are not removing it.


Great advice!


----------

